# Acoustical Ceiling Tiles on Wall



## jtl (Sep 19, 2013)

Would there be any issue with using acoustical ceiling tile on walls covered with GOM as opposed to using something like JM Linacoustic as a backer? I see they both have an NRC rating of 0.55. Armstrong has a specific tile for this purpose and is prefinished black.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

NRC doesn't really tell you anything. It's an average rating across several octaves. Personally, I don't like either one as they're both purely upper mid and high absorption which the room is already skewed toward with regard to decay times.

If you're going to do all cloth walls, consider 2" 703 or 2" ECOSE and spot treat where required. Then use thicker on the rear wall and in the corners to balance out the decay.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

bpape said:


> NRC doesn't really tell you anything. It's an average rating across several octaves. Personally, I don't like either one as they're both purely upper mid and high absorption which the room is already skewed toward with regard to decay times.
> 
> If you're going to do all cloth walls, consider 2" 703 or 2" ECOSE and spot treat where required. Then use thicker on the rear wall and in the corners to balance out the decay.


Do you mean to cover all the walls with 2", and then make first reflection points 4"? Would you wrap the 2" thick panels with thin plastic, and then GOM?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I wouldn't cover all of the walls surface with anything. Target treat on the side walls, complete coverage on the front, then do the back as thick as you can tolerate with some range limiting and do the front corners.


----------

